# Funny <> Flat roof repair



## O'Donnell Roofing & Solar (Jan 17, 2011)

After 45 years. I can now say I have seen it all.

We were hooking up some Solar panels on a flat roof that was about 2 acres large.
About 100' away there was a roofer from another company with a 5 gallon shop-vac stuck in the roof.

Now to get a better idea, this roof, when you walk on it, feels like a wet sponge. There is the original gravel roof, brown celotex insulation (soaked) then 2 more roof layers.

There were 2 holes drilled down to the original roof that was not damaged.
One for the shop-vac, the other, I guess for air flow.

When you walk near the hole it fills with water from the insulation.

I am speechless ....


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

So they need a new roof, and they put probably a hundred thousand dollars worth of solar on an old roof that needed to come off years ago. 

What amazes me more than the roofer is the property owner. As for the roofer, he was probably doing what his boss told him. Was he actually getting any water? I would think he'd have to cut numerous holes and would be there for days sucking water. After next rain, all the water will be right back. LOL.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

talk about job security!


----------



## O'Donnell Roofing & Solar (Jan 17, 2011)

The Solar was installed on a brand new section of roof, one level up.
The owners of the Solar lease the building.

He ran the shop vac for at least 5 hours.
He maybe got 1 gallon of water.

Before he started, he used a sump pump to drain 50 gallons of ponding water, before cut the hole for the shop vac.


----------



## DrRoof11 (May 31, 2011)

Good lord, what a waste of time and money. :laughing:


----------



## RoofYourWorld (Jul 27, 2011)

Atleast they can brag about "going green" when the building collapses!


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Typically the building owner will get a leak around a hole in the deck (usually around a drain), the roofer will come and suck out all the surrounding water so the water cutoff he installs will actually stick. Roofer tells the building owner they need a new roof, building owner is happy it's not leaking and promptly forgets.


----------

